# [Q] How to Enable NTFS support for SD Card on Windows 10 Mobile?



## mrchezco1995 (Aug 22, 2015)

We all know that since Microsoft's transition from CE Kernel to NT Kernel on Windows Phone 8, they started to support NTFS file system on C: while SD Card still doesn't have that support by default.... 

I was just wondering if we can enable NTFS support on Windows 10 Mobile? If we got NTFS, we can do some cool tricks like mklink D:\Android to C:\Data\.....................\Android on Windows 10 Mobile :3

So any ideas? :3 




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## vihsalvatore (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't think there's a open API (or even private) to format a partition.
The only way would be to change the way the system handle SD Card, to format to NTFS. And I think that would be VERY hard.
The easy way: Just format the SD Card on a computer.


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Aug 23, 2015)

vihsalvatore said:


> I don't think there's a open API (or even private) to format a partition.
> The only way would be to change the way the system handle SD Card, to format to NTFS. And I think that would be VERY hard.
> The easy way: Just format the SD Card on a computer.

Click to collapse



I don't need formatting it to NTFS with my Phone, what I am looking for is NTFS support on SD Card, because it's a fact that C: on Windows Phone was using NTFS. If we got NTFS on sdcard, tricks like mklink will be possible (and darn helpful :3 XD ). Formatted my SD Card to NTFS earlier thou, when I plugged it back to my Lumia, it says it doesn't support the file system..... :/




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## vihsalvatore (Aug 25, 2015)

mrchezco1995 said:


> I don't need formatting it to NTFS with my Phone, what I am looking for is NTFS support on SD Card, because it's a fact that C: on Windows Phone was using NTFS. If we got NTFS on sdcard, tricks like mklink will be possible (and darn helpful :3 XD ). Formatted my SD Card to NTFS earlier thou, when I plugged it back to my Lumia, it says it doesn't support the file system..... :/
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Ponyville

Click to collapse



I have to look again, but I'm sure my SD Card is with NTFS


----------



## surya467 (Aug 27, 2015)

vihsalvatore said:


> I have to look again, but I'm sure my SD Card is with NTFS

Click to collapse



no its not , its always FAT32


----------



## snickler (Aug 27, 2015)

surya467 said:


> no its not , its always FAT32

Click to collapse



You are correct. SD Card support on Windows 10 is only FAT32 and exFAT. No NTFS support for SD Card.


----------



## surya467 (Aug 29, 2015)

snickler said:


> You are correct. SD Card support on Windows 10 is only FAT32 and exFAT. No NTFS support for SD Card.

Click to collapse



Yes I know , because I have already done my stupid R&Ds earlier and thats where you learn whats working and whats not :3


----------

